

Ask PG: What is the running-total (summation) of all our Karma as users of HN? - mlLK

I had to ask.
======
pg

        > (sum [karma _] (users)) 
        1632636 
    

This may be a slight undercount, because users are lazily loaded. But most
with significant karma would be loaded at this point.

~~~
ph0rque
So the user with the highest karma has ~2.6% of the total... interesting.

~~~
mixmax
Some time ago I had a hunch that karma followed a powerlaw, so I mapped the
leaderboard out in excel - and sure enough it looked exactly like a powerlaw
graph.

~~~
Bluem00
The curve I fit to the leader board is,

    
    
      karma = 25343 * rank^(-.465)
    

Which has an R-squared value of _0.9791_.

Unfortunately, this isn't a good enough fit to meaningfully extrapolate very
far.

------
russell
Now that the question has been asked, mean and median would be interesting.
(And histograms and... :-)

~~~
GeneralMaximus
What about a page that shows some neato statistics? It could be updated only
once every day to keep the site fast (i.e., no real time stats).

------
quantumhobbit
Slightly related question: Is it possible to separate the karma from comments
from karma earned from posts? I'd imagine most users earn their karma from one
or the other and rarely both.

~~~
anigbrowl
Average Karma per utterance would also be interesting. Or, indeed, per word.

~~~
stcredzero
I think Karma is a deceptive number. A high value for total karma of a site
could just as easily indicate a dilution of value as an increase in value.
Averages per user, per comment, per word, and per minute online would probably
be more meaningful.

